# January Litters[pic heavy]



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

January Babies, they're all still little guys but I thougth they were cuties.

Litter 1 Pew satin angora buck x pew satin doe, 3 weeks old in these pics
PEW Satin Angora Buck, Rea
















PEW Satin Angora Buck, Ren








PEW Satin Does Aria, Brei, Cici
























Himalayan Satin Angora Doe









Litter 2[6 days old]
3 Fuzzy Bucks, 1 Rex doe, 1 Standard doe

















Litter 3[8 days old]
PEW bucks and mix of black and black tans

























Litter 4[9 days old]
Himi Buck, splashed doe and Black does


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

they are well cute..


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

gorgeous! I could just steal the blacks in that last photo!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Just love that angora buck


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Such pretty meeces! I love Aria and Cici


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ren is just gorgeous! the others ain't bad either.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Theyre all sooooo cute and perfect!!! That very first buck looks himi to me!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys  , I'm pretty happy with them so far.

JustMouse-the first pic has too much contrast, but he's definetly pew  ,

This is a pic of his bright white nose, lol. The himi doe threw me at first but I'm thinking momma isn't a c/c pew, maybe a ch/c e/e


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Satin angora PEW is just such a perfect combo!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Great job on those PEW, your projects are really coming along aren't they?

Those Rex bubs are very cute, and very nice blacks you have there! Looking forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

nuedaimice said:


> Great job on those PEW, your projects are really coming along aren't they?
> 
> Those Rex bubs are very cute, and very nice blacks you have there! Looking forward to seeing more photos.


Thank you , they're getting there, but it'll take a lot to get them where I want them.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

But that's the fun part, is getting them there.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

nuedaimice said:


> But that's the fun part, is getting them there.


I think thats one of the reasons I prefer angora, even if I wanted to ready made ones aren't there to start with. But hopefully in a few more years I'll remedy that


----------

